

Top 5 Reads About Gamification - radagaisus
https://blog.captainup.com/top-5-reads-about-gamification-let-the-games-begin/

======
Vaskivo
Anyone care to comment on the books?

I'm not a fan of gamification but, as an amateur game designer/developer, it's
a subject that interests me.

